# Can we make an Idaho chapter?



## DMANTHEROCK

Can we make an Idajk Chapter. I'd like to talk to some local people, and possi lu people I can meet up with. I'm only 17, so I would love tk meet some more experienced turners.


----------



## BJohn

I'm not from Idaho, but I don't think there is an age limit on the person starting a chapter. There is someone that is kind of in charge or a liason with the local chapters contact him then comb the membership list for folks from Idaho, send them a PM and get it started.


Sounds like fun to me !

At one time there was talk about being able to do a search membership by zip code . That would certainly help.


----------



## walshjp17

I would also look into attending meetings of a local AAW chapter.  Most woodturning clubs have a number of penturners who may be interested in joining an IAP chapter.

In Idaho there are three AAW chapters (click the chapter name for contact info and meeting locations):

* Magic Valley Woodturning Association *
                                                                                                                           Burley, Idaho United States



* Southwest Idaho Woodturners Association *
                                                                                                                           Boise, Idaho United States



* Woodcraft Guild *
                                                                                                                           Idaho Falls, Idaho United States


----------



## DMANTHEROCK

Thanks!


----------



## ed4copies

Where in  Idaho are you?

I may be able to help you locate other members.

Ed


----------



## DMANTHEROCK

New Plymouth. It is close to Payette and Fruitland. About 40 minutes from Boise.


----------

